# Good deal on a darkroom "kit"?



## MaximS (Apr 14, 2016)

First off, my bad if I'm spamming the film section, I'm just trying to get a solid foundation of knowledge as I move on.

To the point, as I approach the end of my first roll of film I am met with two options, buy an enlarger and all the stuff needed with that, or buy a scanner. For me a scanner isn't really necessary since I don't care about showing my pictures to anyone, but it is obviously much more convenient. Then again, if I cared about convenience I wouldn't have started on film...

So I'm on my local classifieds and come across this listing:

1 Durst 606 Enlarger
1 Focus tool (don't know what that means)
1 Paper holder 
1 Set of Enlarger filters
3 11x14 developing trays
12 8x10 developing trays
1 Developing timer
2 Chemical temp gages 
6 2 1/4" reels + developing tanks
9 35mm reels + developing tanks
2 tongs
13 Chemical jugs (doesn't say if empty or expired or whatever)
2 Darkroom lights
Various other goodies (don't know)

All for $200 CAD (so like $30 USD? nah jk jk) 

But is this a good deal? I can definitely make the guy come down a bit but lets say he doesn't. Worth it?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 14, 2016)

Not a bad deal if everything is working.  I wouldn't put any faith in any chemicals or papers.


----------



## xenskhe (Apr 14, 2016)

Maybe a good job lot. I assume the enlarger can handle up to 6x6 negs (35mm/6x6). You need though, the negative carrier included for that (with 35mm mask plate(s)), and you need the enlarger to include at least a 50mm condenser lens, if not a bigger 75mm one. This is a seperate thing from any enlarger lens that may be also included. The scope is a simple device consisting of a mirror and a magnifier that you place on your easel in with the enlarger lamp on, and you check the focus - looking for the grain of the neg.


----------



## xenskhe (Apr 14, 2016)

Also the mechanics of the enlarger need to be ok; it needs to be solid, level, smooth adjustments. Those filters are for multigrade, variable contrast - check that the filter drawer is with the enlarger. Is there an enlarger lens? 50mm?


----------



## MaximS (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up. As far as there being an enlarger lens I'm honestly not sure, I've sent the guy an email asking but he hasn't responded yet. This whole thing has got me thinking about maybe just getting a scanner, a refurbished V550 from Epson is $120 and I know of a local used camera shop selling a Paterson tank with a 35mm reel for $20 so that might work better for me.

After doing some research I'm just more worried that if there is an issue with the mechanics of the enlarger I most likely won't be able to tell since I don't have any experience with them. Maybe I'll get a scanner for now and work my way up to prints after getting more comfortable with developing?


----------



## terri (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi Maxim - and welcome to TPF!   

Well, it's certainly intimidating to face a darkroom by yourself for the first time, even if you HAVE had some classes or at least been through the developing process first.   That said, it's not a huge investment, but you are wise to get the seller to answer your questions first.   The enlarger would be nice to have, but not ready to use without a lens, even a cheap lens.   Everything else on the list seems good: the set of trays, the developing tanks (for your film), the timer, tongs - all good to have on hand.    The safelights might need bulbs, that should be easy.    The paper holder isn't essential, but is nice to have - sure beats digging out paper from the box in the dark as you go along!   I agree that if there is mention of actual enlarger paper or chemistry, that you should buy fresh, on your own.   Check out places like Freestyle for darkroom chemistry and enlarging paper.   It can be had pretty cheaply, and while you're learning you wouldn't want to spend much since several of your first attempts will probably go into the Learning Bin (aka: trash can!).        We've all been there, and there are no shortcuts to the process.   You fumble and sweat your way through the first couple of tries, then suddenly get a passable result - and you're off!   Also, the folks at Freestyle are very helpful and can get you pointed in the right direction with options.

Still...it would be great if there were a local college, or an art center, with a community darkroom and classes, where you could go through the process with someone knowledgeable at your elbow.    As photographers, a lot of us are visual learners.   And having said _that_...it's quite possible to refer to books, online lists of darkroom set-ups, and step-by-step directions, and muddle through and get results.   If it really appeals to you and your seller gives you some good answers, why not go for it?    There is only one "first time" and after that, you know what to expect and what you're looking for, and like anything else, it gets easier and easier.

Good luck - have fun with it - and let us know what you decide!


----------



## timor (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi Maxim ! Welcome in the club.
Your deal is not bad. Basically all you need to set up a darkroom. Lacking only chemicals and paper. It seems to me, that you are pretty green, when comes to handling darkroom work. Well, if you live somewhere close to me, I am in Toronto, 400/Sheppard area, you can count on my help. In many respects regarding shooting film, not only darkroom. This Sunday we have a little Camera Show here. Basically buy/sell bazar. In Delta Hotel at Kennedy and 401 from 10am 'til 3pm. Good place to look for cheaper paper and film. Also equipment. It will be a good place to meet, if you not to far from Toronto.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 15, 2016)

MaximS said:


> ........ As far as there being an enlarger lens I'm honestly not sure, I've sent the guy an email asking but he hasn't responded yet.........



Can you link us to the ad?  I'll bet someone here could tell you if there is one or not if there's photos in the ad.


----------



## KenC (Apr 15, 2016)

All very good advice above.  Ask about the enlarger lens.  A good one is not cheap and you will see the difference.  I had the f4 version of this lens, which should be cheaper than the 2.8 if you can find it:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00009USX4/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used

As for checking the enlarger, it's really a fairly simple mechanical device, so make sure it moves smoothly and the head opens to accept a negative holder.  If the alignment is off slightly, you may not be able to tell, but this is part of the challenge of buying used equipment.  If you can put a negative in it and look at the projected image you will have a better idea.  It should all be in focus at the same time.


----------



## MaximS (Apr 15, 2016)

Wow thanks for all the help guys. @480sparky I won't bother linking the ad because the pictures he has posted aren't actually of HIS stuff, which is pretty sketchy in the first place. I've asked him for pictures of his equipment and more details but once again, he still hasn't responded :/

@timor I really appreciate the help offer. I definitely will try to reach the Delta Hotel this Sunday, seems like a great way for me to pick up some gear and acquire some knowledge on photography in general. Is there anywhere I can get more information about this buy/sell/photography meeting thing? 

Despite all your positive advice on the enlarger, I don't know if that's what I want to get right now. Mostly because since I'm just starting out a scanner would be a much more convenient (and cheaper) way for me to see ALL the pictures I'll be taking, and also because I don't have a good feeling about this ad, he didn't even bother taking his own pictures and the long response time. I think I'll develop my own film for now and just scan it until I get that down, then pick up and enlarger. Thanks again, I genuinely appreciate all the help.


----------



## timor (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi Maxim. 
I didn't see this ad on Craiglist so can't say anything. But wacky sellers happen.
There is not much to say about this exchange meet, a lot of people in to small room and everyone is looking for something.  Also opportunity to talk to sellers, usually old photographers, in most cases they have much more, than they are showing. Come at least once, to see it, it is not only about the film, at least half is digital.
I am visiting this place mostly to keep in touch, mostly looking for paper and film and to talk. Entry costs $7 but we don't pay for parking, students free.
Maybe it is a good idea to start with the scanner, but remember, once you digitalize your negs further doings are purely digital manipulation, not a film photography. Darkroom is totally different game.


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 15, 2016)

I would be wary if someone went to the trouble to post shots that were not of what they were selling. I started out with a used set of equipment, most of it out there is fairly cheap so don't get hung up on thinking this offer is the only option. On the other hand it could be like me where my stuff is all stuffed in that back of a garage miles away. I think it is worthwhile to give a try at a darkroom.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 15, 2016)

If that wasn't a picture of the actual equipment the guy is selling, that's a red flag down on the play - forget it! lol Really though, especially if you are new to something, then you'd probably be better off buying from a reputable seller/dealer.

Like at the camera show Timor mentioned - go! go! definitely go! I've been to camera swaps like that, great place to buy old cameras, darkroom stuff, and those guys love to show stuff and talk.

Like Terri said, it's a big help to take a darkroom class, at least it was for me. Helps to learn proper techniques if you want to have good prints consistently. I've seen videos where they aren't always demonstrating an accurate way to do something in the darkroom.

It might be a good idea to go this show and learn, and not feel like you need to jump into buying everything at once. See what the different enlargers are like, maybe by the next (or future) camera show you'll know what you want to get. See if they have grain scopes, there are different styles of those too. You could start picking up smaller items, tongs and trays, etc.

You may end up finding that you'll need a scanner as well as darkroom equipment. I've done juried submissions to exhibits so scanned in prints I did in the darkroom to have digitized copies. Also did inkjet prints as copies of a darkroom print. So that might be the way to start, buying a scanner and eventually get an enlarger etc. Have fun with it!


----------

